# Bayonet or Garden Tool?



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 22, 2013)

Newest toy:







It's a Hori Hori. Should work well when I'm working on splitting up perennials. It's knife sharp on one edge + point, other edge is serrated knife.

This one is stainless steel, after I bought it in a store I learned they also sell carbon steel ones which I would've gotten instead in order to sharpen easier.

Did have to order the holster for it, as the one it came with was super wimpy vinyl.


----------



## Delaware Devil (Jun 28, 2013)

*RE** Bayonet or Garden Tool?*

It's neither a bayonette or a garden tool. It's a fishing knife. Sharp on one side for cutting bait or cleaning the fish, serated on the other side to scale the fish. I've got a couple of them in my tackle box.


----------

